# USB Ninja



## MA-Caver (Aug 5, 2009)

Depending upon the GB size... oh the heck with it... I'd take it anyway... :uhyeah: 

Perfect gift for the MA-ist computer geek in your home! ... no I don't know where to get them... :idunno:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats awesome, I want one for my instructor.  Wonder where to find them...


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah,

They come from Japan by a company Called Solid Alliance, and they are only 2 gig.


----------



## Nolerama (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice.

That would go well with my ninja star coat hooks.


----------

